# Flemish Giant x Himalayan Babies in Michigan



## Yield (Feb 27, 2011)

[align=center]My friend's female Flemish Giant that looks identical to my Silas just has NINE babies! She didn't even know she was pregnant!

She got pregnant from a Himalayan.

If anyone in Michigan would like a baby bunny... here's your chance! XD

Wish I could take one but I can't =(


----------



## Yield (Mar 8, 2011)

[align=center]Some pics... =)











THEY'RE SO CUTE.
Wish I could take one =(

Wish I could meet them in person as well. My friend Will sent me these pictures. XP


----------



## mandyjeank (May 12, 2011)

When will they be ready? What is the fee? Where are you located in MI?


----------



## Yield (May 12, 2011)

[align=center]My friend is located near St Clair Shores I believe (She's technically my friend's girlfriend, I don't really talk to her much). 

I am not sure of the re-homing fee, but I'm pretty sure it's not very much if there is one. 

They were ready on Easter, but I'm pretty sure she has some still.

I will try to get a hold of her.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 12, 2011)

Good Luck


----------

